# We Drank the Water



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

The Missus and I have taken a swig of the PB water. It must be powerful stuff, because we have found out that we are expecting the arrival of a newborn next March!

We were waiting until the ultrasound to announce it. We had that yesterday. She is 11 weeks along.

I would appreciate all of your prayers for the mom and child's safety during the pregnancy.


----------



## Houchens (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!! So excited for you both. Rejoicing with you!!


----------



## Tripel (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats. That is wonderful news for your family.


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 20, 2009)

I've never been so happy for a pregnancy announcement (and they're always happy occasions).

May God bless your baby's life!


----------



## Prufrock (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations, brother (and Mrs. Phillips!) The baby will be blessed to have two such parents.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm thrilled for you.

When I read the title I figured you had made a trip to Mexico and weren't doing so well.


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 20, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Congratulations! I'm thrilled for you.
> 
> When I read the title I figured you had made a trip to Mexico and weren't doing so well.



I thought maybe you too, had crammed soap down your bathroom sink.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations Tim and Anna.


----------



## nasa30 (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations! That is great news! It is wonderful to see the arrival of new life to Godly parents and a Godly home!


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

The ultrasound was so cool yesterday. He/she is already a wiggler! The baby was all moving around that it made it difficult for the tech to get measurements, take photos, etc. My wife claimed that the baby tried to "moon" us once.


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 20, 2009)

That is so cool! Congratulations!


----------



## TimV (Aug 20, 2009)

How wonderful for you both!


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 20, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> The ultrasound was so cool yesterday. He/she is already a wiggler! The baby was all moving around that it made it difficult for the tech to get measurements, take photos, etc. My wife claimed that the baby tried to "moon" us once.





So do you have pictures? & how is Anna feeling with the pregnancy?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Aug 20, 2009)

Let me be the first to congratulate you with...... a dancing banana


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 20, 2009)

So very happy for you guys!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Theognome (Aug 20, 2009)

Uber-kewl! A fresh wig-wielding Philips!

Theognome


----------



## Montanablue (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness! This is such wonderful news for you both! Best wishes for a healthy and comfortable pregnancy. I'm going to celebrate for you by having an extra cup of tea this morning!


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

a mere housewife said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > The ultrasound was so cool yesterday. He/she is already a wiggler! The baby was all moving around that it made it difficult for the tech to get measurements, take photos, etc. My wife claimed that the baby tried to "moon" us once.
> ...



Yes, we have pics. I've got to figure out a way to get them scanned first, though (our old scanner isn't set up to do that currently), if we want to post them.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Uber-kewl! A fresh wig-wielding Philips!
> 
> Theognome



That's a two-L Phillips to you, friend!


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 20, 2009)

WOOOOOOHOOOOO!

Great. Congratualtions!


----------



## louis_jp (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations, guys! That's wonderful news. Verry happy for you both!


----------



## sastark (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations! We have our third due Sept. 22nd. God bless you, your wife and the baby!


----------



## Wayne (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations, and prayers that your child will be strong in the Lord!


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

Herald said:


> Congratulations! William is a great name by the way.



 If we don't name him/her that, you can just "bill" me later.


----------



## Berean (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations to both of you! I, too, feared that you had sipped some of Mrs. Zartman's water. But alas, it is good news indeed!








Get off the ceiling!


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

Now wait a minute, Norm. You're able to flip the dancing bananas, but not the rat brain ribbon? 

I'm now out of thank yous, but thanks!


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 20, 2009)

Enjoy another of God's blessings !!!!!


----------



## Berean (Aug 20, 2009)

Tim, that came pre-flipped off James Helbert's website which I found from the cow in Sarah's lower right sig. Smilies |


----------



## BJClark (Aug 20, 2009)

That is awesome news!! 

Praying for a comfortable pregnancy..


----------



## Idelette (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh, that is such wonderful news!! Praise the Lord!  Congratulations to the both of you.......I'm praying for you all!


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 20, 2009)

Praise God! The second I saw the thread I knew what you were going to say. I connect dots fairly well and so I expect this relates to T4G 2010, doesn't it?


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 20, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Praise God! The second I saw the thread I knew what you were going to say. I connect dots fairly well and so I expect this relates to T4G 2010, doesn't it?



Yes, you guessed it. So if you come for T4G2010, there may be a screaming infant to contend with. 

The Missus assures me, though, that they sleep a lot at that age. I don't know...


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Aug 20, 2009)

Congratulations to your family.


----------



## Honor (Aug 20, 2009)

awwww congrats!!!! How many ladies on here are expecting now??/ do we have a number?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 20, 2009)

That is fantastic news, guys! Well done!


----------



## Mindaboo (Aug 21, 2009)

Praise the Lord! We are excited for you both! We'll add you to the prayer list!


----------



## Knoxienne (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations! Praying for you both!


----------



## MMasztal (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations!! That is wonderful!. We will be praying for you.


----------



## he beholds (Aug 28, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> a mere housewife said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...



I just take pictures of my ultrasound pics and post those--they are all grainy anyway. 

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have been mostly PB-MIA lately, so I discovered this on facebook, but I'm glad to send congrats here!!!!!!!! That is awesome awesome news!!


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Aug 28, 2009)

Congrats...


----------



## Blue Tick (Aug 28, 2009)

What a joy! Blessings to you!


Psalm 127:3-5

3 Behold, children are a heritage from the Lord,
the fruit of the womb a reward.
4 Like arrows in the hand of a warrior
are the children of one's youth.
5 Blessed is the man
who fills his quiver with them!


----------

